# 5 Million Dollar Violin Recovered!



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

Just imagine... a 300 year old violin, built in 1715

stolen but just recovered !!!!

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/07/u...may-have-been-recovered.html?hpw&rref=us&_r=0


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

No way the thieves could have sold it - like rare art - a hot potato!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Amazing - such a thin, fragile little piece of wood and catgut, and it survives 300 years.

Meanwhile, I have to buy a new can opener every three months.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Amazing - such a thin, fragile little piece of wood and catgut, and it survives 300 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have to buy a new can opener every three months.



dollar store violins and can openers don't last....

I know! My dollar store can opener failed me at a crucial time while camping. I was so mad! So I shopped for a good one, and couldn't believe the price .... I think close to $20.00 !!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Amazing - you must be a mind reader!

That's where I get 'em - the Dollar Store! 

The last one just gave up the ghost the other day. I wouldn't mind so much, but the cat and dog are REALLY P-ed off! They circle around my legs like furry little sharks when I'm making a tuna fish sandwich, the cat mewling and the dog barking. Now, normally that lasts for 30 seconds tops for two cans, but with the busted opener it was taking 2 minutes a can to open. 

Try keeping your Zen for 4 minutes while two beasties get increasingly maniacal between your legs! The cat started climbing up my thin workout pants, the dog started nipping at my toes, and of course that's when the doorbell rings ... I tripped, the half-opened cans spewed tuna juice all over the kitchen floor, the mayo rolled off the counter onto my head, the bread fell into the full dishpan and my pants were finally pulled down by SnagglePuss.

That's when the Jehovah Witnesses came into the room ... :mad-new:


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

Haaaaa - that's bad ! Almost as bad as getting a 3rd degree cut on your finger opening a malfunctioning can of dog or cat food! I swear that happened to me ! A dog food can - and I'm bleeding profusely - all I could think of is - - what a klutz


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

jrfromafar said:


> Haaaaa - that's bad ! Almost as bad as getting a 3rd degree cut on your finger opening a malfunctioning can of dog or cat food! I swear that happened to me ! A dog food can - and I'm bleeding profusely - all I could think of is - - what a klutz



Geeze ... that was another problem - the dog likes his tuna in the original can, and since the edges were all sharp I had to put his portion on a paper plate.

He looked at me like I was pronouncing his death sentence.

He whined, he moaned, he howled, he farted, he rolled around and played dead on the floor.

I told him to stop being such a damned drama queen.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Geeze ... that was another problem - the dog likes his tuna in the original can, and since the edges were all sharp I had to put his portion on a paper plate.
> 
> He looked at me like I was pronouncing his death sentence.
> 
> ...



i know that look - one of my dogs almost stares a hole right through me I kid you not. I don't give them tuna - but they're cat food aficionados. What a treat for them when I mix it in their kibble. This happened today: I opened the front door to load up the dogs who almost always accompany on errands. I didn't know it but there was a can of cat food on the front porch. One of my dogs grabbed this can and jumped into the back of the car. As I shut the door and drove away I smell this nasty canned cat food smell... and see her with her prize .....


----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Jambi (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy they recovered the instrument.

http://www.stradivariusviolins.org/

I paid $9.99 for my edge cut can opener about fifteen years ago, despite the 'sticker shock'. I still have it and boy, they haven't gone down in price! 

http://www.bizrate.com/kitchen-supplies-utensils/grips-smooth-edge-can-opener/


----------



## Jambi (Feb 7, 2014)

jrfromafar said:


> No way the thieves could have sold it - like rare art - a hot potato!



Excellent film: The Red Violin.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Jambi said:


> I paid $9.99 for my edge cut can opener about fifteen years ago, despite the 'sticker shock'. I still have it and boy, they haven't gone down in price!
> 
> http://www.bizrate.com/kitchen-supplies-utensils/grips-smooth-edge-can-opener/



Thanks for the personal reference, Jambi - I think that's going to be the next one I buy.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 7, 2014)

An there ya have it, folks! another satisfied customer!!

I couldn't find what brand mine is, but i don't think the model is made any more. 

If I had to buy another, I'd go with the OXO that has the vertical axis twist handle (like a conventional opener). I've tried the horizontal ones and they don't feel very natural.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 7, 2014)

Try being left- handed!


----------



## Jambi (Feb 7, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Try being left- handed!



I do sometimes!!

Oddly, my left hand learns new intricacies faster than my right hand. I can button my right cuff much faster than my left cuff. Most likely a victim of the public school system. I surf/skateboard 'goofy foot'.


----------



## Ina (Feb 7, 2014)

I took guitar lessons. Had a heck of a time getting the teacher to see that being left handed just meant string the guitar backwards and upside down. Remember Jimmy Hendricks. :what:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_This is the can opener i use, i bought one over thirty years ago, i had been using it for over 15 years but when i moved  the removalists pinched that along with loads of other stuff so bought another, they are great._  :tapfoot:

http://www.amazon.com/Swing-A-Way-Manufacturing-Company-Opener-Manual/dp/B00125P00M


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

My roomie is left-handed, so that might be a consideration.

Jill, that Swing-A-Way name sounds familiar, like from my childhood days. 

From $5 million violins to $1 can openers - only on *SeniorForums.com*! :rofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_They say on the pack it's the one NASA use_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _They say on the pack it's the one NASA use_



NASA ground control, maybe, the engineers perhaps, but surely not the _astronauts_? 

That's like saying that "this coffin is used by the Ford Motor Company", just because one or two of their workers were buried in it. :cower:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_They selected it for use at skylab apparently_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _They selected it for use at skylab apparently_



That's strange - I wouldn't think they would use cans as food containers.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_One thing that upsets me, i just read the reviews on the opener and it's not made in USA anymore China are now making it and they aren't happy it is not as good, shame_


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 7, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _One thing that upsets me, i just read the reviews on the opener and it's not made in USA anymore China are now making it and they aren't happy it is not as good, shame_



well Jill, I didn't want to say it, but now that you mention it, it did look like a chinzy can opener nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

That's because it's made of Chinese hair now ... 

Chinzy ... Chinese ... see what I did there?


----------

